# Final Rendering of the Aquadive BS100 Bronze



## W. C. Bartlett

All Aquadive fans have been waiting for this day when the final rendering of the Aquadive BS100 bronze is posted and here is the link.










The brone/black model rendering will be available next week. This is final and will not change, there will be no customization, so please dont ask. All differnet combinations based on your feedback were evaluated and considered.

Additional information, if available, will be provided.

Thank you.


----------



## Dan01

Very nice - all the elements tie together. Nicely done!


----------



## arutlosjr11

Wow... Killer look. I'm glad I put my deposit in. Can't wait to see the black one so I can make my mental choice on which to adorn on my wrist. Hmmmm... 

Thank you Aquadive, 

Ariel -


----------



## Johnny P

Hot!


----------



## alls3rvice

Nice job. Now, take the brush and make it silverish, if you don't mind :think:


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Triple "Wow"


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Thank you and I completely agree.



Kermit e Froggy said:


> Triple "Wow"


----------



## solar g-shocker

Hey Bill.

I'm a bit colorblind and can't find the info I'm after. Is that or will there be a brown dial version? I thought I had read that the brown dial will have the brown DLC crown and matching buckle on the brown isofrane. I thought the black dial will have the SS crown and SS caseback.

Thanks for your help
Neil


----------



## Johnny P

solar g-shocker said:


> Hey Bill.
> 
> I'm a bit colorblind and can't find the info I'm after. Is that or will there be a brown dial version? I thought I had read that the brown dial will have the brown DLC crown and matching buckle on the brown isofrane. I thought the black dial will have the SS crown and SS caseback.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> Neil


Not Bill here is the info you're seeking.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/aquadive-bs100-bronze-revised-please-review-635148.html


----------



## Johnny P

alls3rvice said:


> Nice job. Now, take the brush and make it silverish, if you don't mind :think:


Reminder this has been photoshop by me, (Johnny P. ) This doesn't represent Aquadive final product.  This was a quick job


----------



## arutlosjr11

Damn I wish I had your photoshopping skills. Looks killer. Almost spiritual like!!! Lol


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Those were done by Aquadive, my photos are OK and I never use Photoshop.



arutlosjr11 said:


> Damn I wish I had your photoshopping skills. Looks killer. Almost spiritual like!!! Lol


----------



## Johnny P

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Those were done by Aquadive, my photos are OK and I never use Photoshop.


Bye!


----------



## arutlosjr11

Now make the crown silver. Lol. Pretty soon, we won't know which is which. Love your enthusiasm tho!


----------



## laughinggull

So help me out cuz I'm new to the party...I'm looking at a bronze case, with a bronze case back, a brown dial, a brown isofrane type strap?...and the hands are silver with yellow highlights? White writing on dial and brown DLC on crown? 

And how did the buckle finally end up?

thanks for answers


----------



## Dan01

Liz,

The buckle is going to be a DLC brown to match the crown and strap. That is from what I saw in the specs and other comments. Should look nice.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Hi Liz,

Just to recap how the brown/bronze will look, here is how it will go:

Brown/bronze (compared to the current BS100 Stainless steel)

1. bronze case, bezel and caseback
2. brown dial with DLC coated brown applied markers (4 layers of C3 superluminova applied on the markers)
3. stainless steel hands all over, yellow minute hand , second hand with yellow tip
4. matching brown isofrane strap with brown DLC coated buckle
5. brown DLC coated crown.

If ordered in the above configuration, it will ship in March, 2012.

In the event you want an SS caseback instead of bronze, it will ship in April. 2012.

The above makes a little more sense.



laughinggull said:


> So help me out cuz I'm new to the party...I'm looking at a bronze case, with a bronze case back, a brown dial, a brown isofrane type strap?...and the hands are silver with yellow highlights? White writing on dial and brown DLC on crown?
> 
> And how did the buckle finally end up?
> 
> thanks for answers


----------



## bobabreath

I hope I speak for everyone in saying that we appreciate having the renderings, so there is less left up to imagination. However, I assume the rendering is inaccurate because the hands have yellow accents instead of all silver?

Also, I don't mean to sound ungrateful, but I wish the colors in the rendering were more true to life. Everything is tinted yellow, causing the dial to look black instead of brown. I'm sure that's not how the production model will look!


----------



## Aquadive mod2

laughinggull said:


> So help me out cuz I'm new to the party...I'm looking at a bronze case, with a bronze case back, a brown dial, a brown isofrane type strap?...and the hands are silver with yellow highlights? White writing on dial and brown DLC on crown?
> 
> And how did the buckle finally end up?
> 
> thanks for answers


Hi Liz, the crown and buckle are brown DLC coated, please look at the rendering posted earlier

best
AD MOD2


----------



## robannenagy

Does anyone know what grade of movement are in these?


----------



## PloProf Pimp

robannenagy said:


> Does anyone know what grade of movement are in these?


*Movement: Swiss made ETA 2836 movement, hours, minutes, sweep second, self-winding mechanism with ball bearing rotor, stop second device regulator system, ETACHRON and regulator corrector, 28.800 vibrations per hour, 4 Hz, 25 jewels*


----------



## robannenagy

PloProf Pimp said:


> *Movement: Swiss made ETA 2836 movement, hours, minutes, sweep second, self-winding mechanism with ball bearing rotor, stop second device regulator system, ETACHRON and regulator corrector, 28.800 vibrations per hour, 4 Hz, 25 jewels*


Yes thanks for that, but what grade? - Standard, Elbore or Top?


----------



## PloProf Pimp

robannenagy said:


> Yes thanks for that, but what grade? - Standard, Elbore or Top?


Elabore


----------



## SgtClaymore

I love this watch!!! Super sexy and sheik looking


----------

